# Any PM's



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Any PM's generated since the picture thread? Fess up! Nosey people want to know!! :happy: :rock: :happy2:


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

It would be nice to be surprised but none received (or sent) on my end. Is it safe to assume none for you either? If nothing else it was nice to see everyone (and very nice to see a few).


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry all I got was crickets....lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

No none on my end either. I liked seeing everyone and really enjoy picturing them when I read their post now. It would be great to hear about the sparks the thread created though.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been flooded with messages from admirers. Then I woke up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would have messaged Lazybum, but I didn't want to be that creepy old woman with candy.....lol!!!..."He would have ran screaming...Help I need an adult!"....lol!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can t believe the response I got lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope,,,makes me wonder why I bothered to comb my hair,,,,


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

L.A. said:


> Nope,,,makes me wonder why I bothered to comb my hair,,,,


Don't you mean your tail?


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I would have messaged Lazybum, but I didn't want to be that creepy old woman with candy.....lol!!!..."He would have ran screaming...Help I need an adult!"....lol!!!


What type of candy? Some of those eatin' britches larry the cable guy talks about? Lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Not any new ones generated because of the thread but that's totally okay, cause I really enjoyed seeing everyone


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

No, i check everyday, nobody seems interested in me either. :bored: I didn't even get crickets, just the drip from the kitchen faucet..... 

But tomorrow I'm sending a PM!!!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Nope, none here. But I'm thinking it'd be creepy of me to message most everybody I found attractive cuz I'm only 27. I'm afraid to look like I'm hunting a sugar daddy lol.
And Fowler, Heck, if I looked as good as you I wouldn't worry about messaging any one lol.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

^ ^ I don't think age has to be an overriding factor. You can pay someone a compliment and it doesn't have to be a come on, you can just be friendly if that's what you're looking for. If theres more that comes of it, that's a choice for both to make. I'd be flattered if a younger women sent a message to pay a compliment, but wouldn't try to read too much into it unless it was understood to be more than a casual comment, or they expressed interest over time.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

There goes that age thing again. lol. Age is just a number in my books, what I want to know is the content of the heart? 

Yeah, I don't pm guys because I am kinda old fashioned that way and want them to contact me first. Well, I take that back, some times I do send a pm if I am interested in something they have posted on a deeper level. But not in a come on kinda way, just in a friendly I want to know more kinda way.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Well I definitely had sparklies lol. I am going to continue the conversation too! I will give you guys a hint............she was the purtiest girl on there.............. to be continued.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Aww how sweet!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

handymama said:


> Nope, none here. But I'm thinking it'd be creepy of me to message most everybody I found attractive cuz I'm only 27. I'm afraid to look like I'm hunting a sugar daddy lol.
> And Fowler, Heck, if I looked as good as you I wouldn't worry about messaging any one lol.


Well handymama never fear there always Farmerboybill!! :happy2:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

No, no Pm's here? I always welcome any and all* I don't send them often, but when I do, I never say anything, that I would be ashamed of, or that I would not say in front of the Group. Sometimes, You just want to share something personal, with another member. I do like getting mail though*,it's like finding a card in the mailbox-I get a little excited*


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

tambo said:


> Well handymama never fear there always Farmerboybill!! :happy2:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

hawgsquatch said:


> Well I definitely had sparklies lol. I am going to continue the conversation too! I will give you guys a hint............she was the purtiest girl on there.............. to be continued.





handymama said:


> Aww how sweet!


Mmmmmm mystery...Scooby Doo!! Where are you?!!....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

lazyBum said:


> What type of candy? Some of those eatin' britches larry the cable guy talks about? Lol


Yep, I even got a couple in the fridge, we can make a sammich later!!!....LOL!!!


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

After much deliberation, I went ahead and sent one. While rather innocent, nothing starts from nothing!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Let's use process of elimination. Who posted a pic and hasn't said they didn't pm?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

And did I miss a cute pic of the chicken costume somewhere?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahem! A _gentleman_ doesn't PM and tell! _Shame_ on you!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is sweet, I will post it when I go home!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Sorry all I got was crickets....lol


That was exactly what I was about to say!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I prefer to think of it as ,,, bangs


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ALRIGHT, alright, I got a pm.

Course, I sent it. lol

When I opened it it said, Crappy Birthday U ole buzzard


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Ahem! A _gentleman_ doesn't PM and tell! _Shame_ on you!


I simply said that I had sent one. It is not as if I said who I had sent it to nor had I spilled the contents of the said pm. Shame on me for trying to brighten someones day a bit with a simple message????


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

sassafras manor said:


> I simply said that I had sent one. It is not as if I said who I had sent it to nor had I spilled the contents of the said pm. Shame on me for trying to brighten someones day a bit with a simple message????


That wasn't directed at you sm. Sorry if you got that impression. It was simply a one liner spin off from '...kiss and tell' to tease tambo a little.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

nary a one!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

handymama said:


> Nope, none here. But I'm thinking it'd be creepy of me to message most everybody I found attractive cuz I'm only 27. I'm afraid to look like I'm hunting a sugar daddy lol.
> And Fowler, Heck, if I looked as good as you I wouldn't worry about messaging any one lol.


I'm not ruling out a sugar daddy at this point...I'm pretty sick of working and ready to set my hands to full time homemaking and homesteading.

Richies who like short, nerdy, fatties...please take note


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you're no short nerdy fatty . you're a beautiful smart, capable woman and any man with a grain would be lucky to have you. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Chicken costume, as promised!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Omigosh! Its soooo cute! Roadless, you're so good at this stuff!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Not a one. Oh wait, I didn't post a picture, well either way I wouldn't get any


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I traded some PM's because of the picture thread and I'll even tell since there was no kissing lol It was TAMBO! lol

Any other PM's I received or sent (if any) were not because of that thread.....it was another thread LOL

Whew...well there now that takes me out of the Hawgsquatch loop...not that it's a bad place to be but I know how rumors start. (just like this )


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lol


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

tambo said:


> Well handymama never fear there always Farmerboybill!! :happy2:


No no no&#8230;Bill is all mine! Just can't resist the suspenders!!!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I guess we'll have to fight cuz them hats just get me deep down inside


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

roflmao


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Ha ha&#8230;it would make Bill happy if we mud wrestled:happy2:



No PMs here but I didn't post a picture since I had just done so on another thread because someone did PM me and asked for it!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, where at, deep down inside I don't wanna get lost lol


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Nah Bill would pay me to stop and put more clothes on lol


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Why, deep within the cockles of my heart of course Bill!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

handymama said:


> Nah Bill would pay me to stop and put more clothes on lol


I doubt that he's old not dead:grin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cockles a yer heart. Well, I guess that wuz the general direction I was hopin fur lol.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Omg lol


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Well either my PM has gone unnoticed or has fallen on deaf ears.....hence the reason for my reluctance to send it in the first place. It was a fleeting though I suppose.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

sassafras manor said:


> Well either my PM has gone unnoticed or has fallen on deaf ears.....hence the reason for my reluctance to send it in the first place. It was a fleeting though I suppose.



It's Ok Sass-we don't always get a response, or reply. Don't let it stop You from sending another*. This thread makes me want to send Everyone a PM*-Just a 'How Ya doin', type msg.*-But that's just me. I am sure that some folks might feel uneasy about sending or receiving a msg., I Love people*, I want to learn, and one of the best ways is by communicating*-It is Ok to observe (I confess-I've lurked* lol) Sometimes You just gotta say something-after all, this is a community*


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And who knows, they might not have seen it, or know how to answer if they are newer to the forum. Ya got to keep trying and get writing.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think the unfortunate thing about connecting here is the darn distance. 
There are both men and women here that I would like to meet and spend time with, but realistically most of us are to far away.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

roadless said:


> I think the unfortunate thing about connecting here is the darn distance.
> There are both men and women here that I would like to meet and spend time with, but realistically most of us are to far away.


Exactly, there are men and women here who I would love to do a ST camping trip with, just a big huge gathering of sorts. So much to learn from so many people. Also there are a few men on here who I would love to meet in real life just to see if there is a spark. BUT distance gets ya every time.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Distance is only an excuse for keeping things at arms length in my opinion. Phone conversation is highly revealing and its awesome to get to know someone without the physical stuff clouding the air. Moving a homestead is another matter and a few here actually have some of that going on. :nanner: Also, the issue that one simply can not or will not consider moving should be a filter at the beginning.

"Let me make it perfectly clear" (in my best ex President Nixon impersonation)I could and would pack tools and haul rear end to be with the right woman. That said, I absolutely could not make a move until my dad moves on. I don't think any rational person would expect that. During that time an opportunity to get to know someone very well presents itself.

Of course I would prefer if a woman would like to share in the homesteadish lifestyle/attitude I have here at my little place. I like the idea the Nearlys had about living simply and with purpose, with emphasis responsibly harvesting natures riches. Plus, Sweet corn is easy to grow and hugely popular here. I have land tract options available for the asking. These things are up for discussion and debate.

It seems like everyone wants a warrantee of happiness forever with little effort. I work hard at everything i do, i just would like company that isn't a life sucking hot mess.:hobbyhors


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> Distance is only an excuse for keeping things at arms length in my opinion.
> 
> 
> You may be right doingitmyself, this is something that I should consider. In another thread about dating I talked about keeping it in the moment but thinking on why it wouldn't work (ie distance) before it even starts isn't doing that at all.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I did my part. Im in the middle of the country, not hanging out holding onto a branch over the big waters, E or W.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm fond of suspenders myself. who was it on tv that always used them? I can't recall right now. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

John Walton


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Urcle

Roadless, U talk about keeping in the moment. I remember dad telling me when I was heading out on Fri nights to keep it, er, well, nivvermind lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:hair


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Roadless, when I was up at Mt Pleasant Ia Steam Threshing show, I saw Grandpa Jones tractor. It was an Indiana. It was a steel wheeled front wheel drive. It had a sign on top the hood that said, Grandpa Jones of Hee Haw Fames Indiana Tractor. That was back ion the early mid 70s


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, Bill is officially a dirty old man lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha, I bean a dirty ole man for years. I say, If ya cant have the experience, Flow with the memories.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well,,,He's OLD,,,anyway......


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

tambo said:


> Any PM's generated since the picture thread? Fess up! Nosey people want to know!! :happy: :rock: :happy2:


Only in my dreams.


----------

